# How to get away with not tipping



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Just use this guys excuse


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

There is no obligation to tip so its not really 'getting away' per say.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

You should’ve posted this yesterday on April Fools. I can’t fathom why someone would post about how to get out of tipping on a driver forum since we work for tips. It’s quite ludicrous.

I know there is a small minority of drivers like you who don’t tip people. I thankfully am NOT one of them. 

I hope this thread becomes as entertaining as the one by the other guy asking how not to look cheap by not tipping.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

AveragePerson is right. There is no obligation to tip. whether you do or not defines the kind of person you are.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> AveragePerson is right. There is no obligation to tip. whether you do or not defines the kind of person you are.


Agreed, not tipping indicates you have basic knowledge of how the economy work. Understanding that tipping itself is a net loss for all involved, therefore a reasonable and rational person would choose to not tip.

Tipping means you are a sucker that got brain washed into financially supporting a culture that is toxic to your own working condition.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

There are two reasons why people don't tip their Uber or Lyft drivers. The first reason is that they're poor, and they're in trouble, they're using the service because they have no other means of transportation to where they need to go. The second is because they're scumbag. And I say that with purpose. The reason I called them scumbag is because the same people that we drop off who don't give us a tip will tip their bartender while they're waiting for a table on one cocktail 23 bucks. Yet they don't tip us. They took their valet, they took their waiters, they tip all sorts of other people in the service industry. But they don't tip us. Why? I'll tell you my reasoning I think that they don't tip us because they think they'll never see us again.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

In my market most new U\L riders always tip in cash on their first few rides but eventually stop tipping after being hit by 'no show' $5 fee or other unexpected overcharges.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Agreed, not tipping indicates you have basic knowledge of how the economy work. Understanding that tipping itself is a net loss for all involved, therefore a reasonable and rational person would choose to not tip.
> 
> Tipping means you are a sucker that got brain washed into financially supporting a culture that is toxic to your own working condition.


THAT is a seriously effed up attitude. You assign an entire degree of economic influence to whether or not a person chooses to show appreciation for the efforts of others that have benefited him. Like it's going to impact the GDP or something.

A passenger that displayed an attitude like yours in my car would be single-starred with a comment about what a cheapskate you are - at best.

Tip or not, but don't try and philosophically justify being a jerk.

I notice that you are always combative when you post on this forum. I think I need to go find that ignore button. Your dialog is not worth the effort.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Agreed, not tipping indicates you have basic knowledge of how the economy work. Understanding that tipping itself is a net loss for all involved, therefore a reasonable and rational person would choose to not tip.
> 
> Tipping means you are a sucker that got brain washed into financially supporting a culture that is toxic to your own working condition.


Wow....

This is mega-BS from the darkest, deepest part of Uber hell. And your own personal dark place.

People in every part of the hotel, restaurant, and personal transportation (cabs, towncars, other black or luxury type vehicles) have been routinely tipped only since... forever. Pay in those industries has always been painfully low and high level leadership in those industries have always depended on tipping to keep their labor costs low.

Uber, in the infinite wisdom of it's founder, the notorious Travis Kalanick, started out in it's infancy by stating in it's advertising that tips were not required as they were included in the fare. In those very early days fares we're much higher then they are today and drivers were making much more money then they do now. When I started in the San Diego market in late 2015 we we're getting $1.25/ mile and surge was a very common occurrence.

Nowadays surge is just about extinct. Driver pay has been reduced 6 times since I started. We now get paid $.65/mile, virtually have of what it was when I started.

Uber finally saw the light in 2017 and added a tipping option to the app when they saw how it would enable them to further reduce driver compensation.

Let's just see how much of a brainwashed sucker you are.

Be honest: do you refuse cash tips when offered? Do you diligently email Uber and Lyft and insist that they return tips added to your share of the fare?

Tips make up 15-20% of my weekly take home pay. I have two small home-made signs that I printed off my laptop to educate riders about tipping and to inform them that audio and video recording is in progress ( a CA legal requirement when you use a dash cam). I've got a 4.95 rating w/Uber and a similar rating w/Lyft. I work at earning those tips by being as professional as possible.

I deserve every tip I get.

Your attitude and belief that tipping is a net loss for all involved is actually what makes it a net loss for you personally in ways that are far beyond your ability to comprehend.

You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Wombat7 said:


> Wow....
> 
> This is mega-BS from the darkest, deepest part of Uber hell. And your own personal dark place.
> 
> ...


It is not BS. It is basic economics.

Facts:
1. Tipping increases price for the consumer 
2. Tipping encourges employer/contractor to pay you less
3. Tipping encourges you to stay in a low base pay position, your income arent consistent

That is not good for anyone except the business.

Accepting tip is good for you(if you are shortsighted and wants immediate gratification), I'm saying the ones who tip are suckers.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> It is not BS. It is basic economics.


How interesting. A source free response.



AveragePerson said:


> Tipping increases price for the consumer


How, pray tell. As you stated, the customer/rider is under no obligation to tip. Especially if the product or service delivered is of low quality.

But what if the product is reasonably acceptable and the service provided in doing so was extraordinary. What if an experience was positively enhanced and plenty of helpful information was included that greatly increased the overall value of your experience.



AveragePerson said:


> Tipping encourges employer/contractor to pay you less


Indeed it does. But that's out of my control.

What's within my control is insuring that the/my customer/rider has a high quality experience so that he see's the extra value in the service I have provided. The difference between no tip and a $5.00 tip.



AveragePerson said:


> Tipping encourges you to stay in a low base pay position, your income arent consistent


I'll bet that you pulled this one out of one of your body orifices that can't be seen.

It very rarely encourages anyone to stay in a low-base-pay position unless you're in a prime hotel or restaurant where your daily cash take-home in tips is over $200.00 (and you don't have to take off your clothes). There's tons of former servers, valets, bellmen, cab drivers who moved on to better jobs.



AveragePerson said:


> Accepting tip is good for you(if you are shortsighted and wants immediate gratification)


Accepting tips is good under ANY circumstance. I have to seriously question your logic here.



AveragePerson said:


> I'm saying the ones who tip are suckers.


Wrong.

Those who tip know exactly what they're paying for because the quality of the product and service that they have received has made for a much better, pleasant and informative experience then what they would normally get. This is applicable in my car or in any other tipping environment.

You never did answer my questions about returning tips:

Do you refuse cash tips? Do you make every effort to have Uber/Lyft to return tips to those foolish enough to tip you?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Agreed, not tipping indicates you have basic knowledge of how the economy work. Understanding that tipping itself is a net loss for all involved, therefore a reasonable and rational person would choose to not tip.
> 
> Tipping means you are a sucker that got brain washed into financially supporting a culture that is toxic to your own working condition.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Agreed, not tipping indicates you have basic knowledge of how the economy work. Understanding that tipping itself is a net loss for all involved, therefore a reasonable and rational person would choose to not tip.
> 
> Tipping means you are a sucker that got brain washed into financially supporting a culture that is toxic to your own working condition.


Cheap is cheap and that's you. Whatever your excuse. I one star all airport non tippers. Also don't leave anything behind cause if you don't don't expect a call from me because I won't waste my time

Cheap is cheap. Had an airport trip she left behind a pillow and she went through the lyft process and contacted me. She was a non tip cheapie and she wanted to come to my house and pickup the pillow to avoid the $15 fee. That's cheap. Never answered any of her messages.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

Isn't the reason people don't tip is because of Uber's marketing when they first started? They started the culture of not tipping by not providing an opportunity to tip in-app, and also promoting "just get out no need to pay". So, people started believing that they weren't supposed to tip and that the tip was included. Before ever driving I learned this and started tipping my driver, but most people still don't know that the Uber pay sucks and that a tip is a necessary aspect of making a living as a rideshare driver. 

I don't buy that they don't tip because they'll never see you again - no different than if I'm on a trip in Miami and eat dinner and will never see the server again - I'm still going to tip. However, I have noticed myself being a bit stingier with my tipping servers since driving Uber. Not much as I've always been a good tipper, but now I'm more of a 15-20% tipper rather than a 20-25% tipper.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Fuges said:


> Isn't the reason people don't tip is because of Uber's marketing when they first started? They started the culture of not tipping by not providing an opportunity to tip in-app, and also promoting "just get out no need to pay". So, people started believing that they weren't supposed to tip and that the tip was included. Before ever driving I learned this and started tipping my driver, but most people still don't know that the Uber pay sucks and that a tip is a necessary aspect of making a living as a rideshare driver.


That's all BS. Most of these people started riding since that policy was changed back in 2017, so for them, things are as they've always been... tips allowed, appreciated, and expected. For the passengers that existed before the tipping policy change, they ALL know what the current policy is. ALL OF THEM. If they're not tipping, they're either cheapskates or not happy about something. (or an Amazon employee)

Will they ever see me again? Not if the trip isn't profitable and I 1* them. (The odds of that rise exponentially if I don't receive a tip)


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

I'm frankly shocked such rational logic fell on deaf ears. Why do you feel your job is more entitled to a tip than other non-tipped service work? The truth is, you aren't and your only tipped more out of pity because people think you are underpaid, which your not. Your paid labor market value. Remember, no one forced you into that job, you picked it. Don't make a bad decision and wanting others to pay or subside for you.

The more I reward you for bad decision (of working low pay job / low ambition), the less likely you will be incentivized to learn a new skill, hone it, and improve yourself. Which allows you to seek out a job that pays better without having to rely on the unpredictable and irrational nature of tipping. Your life will be easier. If I don't tip you, then maybe you will self reflect and realize that your time is worth more than X (w/e the base pay is) and finally do something productive to improve yourself.

I'm being demonized for saying the truth that no one dares to say because its politically incorrect. ?‍♂


----------



## FiveStarDesires (Sep 29, 2018)

PAX who don't tip ruin the Ride Share Gig.

If all PAX tipped every trip it would honestly be a great job, and it would be super easy and fun to make money.

The lack of tipping is what makes it a nightmare for Drivers, because it decreases your mood over your shift.

The rating system sucks too, because not only do people Not tip you, but they also leave a poor rating, even when your service was good.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> THAT is a seriously effed up attitude. You assign an entire degree of economic influence to whether or not a person chooses to show appreciation for the efforts of others that have benefited him. Like it's going to impact the GDP or something.
> 
> A passenger that displayed an attitude like yours in my car would be single-starred with a comment about what a cheapskate you are - at best.
> 
> ...


But he right doe...


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

CDP said:


> There are two reasons why people don't tip their Uber or Lyft drivers. The first reason is that they're poor, and they're in trouble, they're using the service because they have no other means of transportation to where they need to go. The second is because they're scumbag. And I say that with purpose. The reason I called them scumbag is because the same people that we drop off who don't give us a tip will tip their bartender while they're waiting for a table on one cocktail 23 bucks. Yet they don't tip us. They took their valet, they took their waiters, they tip all sorts of other people in the service industry. But they don't tip us. Why? I'll tell you my reasoning I think that they don't tip us because they think they'll never see us again.


there's a certain moderate level skill set for an effective valet and accommodating personable waiters.
Tipping is for exemplary service
Most Uber drivers are misanthropes with a driver's license and attitude


----------



## DoItNow (Jun 12, 2018)

FiveStarDesires said:


> PAX who don't tip ruin the Ride Share Gig.
> 
> If all PAX tipped every trip it would honestly be a great job, and it would be super easy and fun to make money.
> 
> ...


Man this is right on!


----------



## Sick_of_Uber (Apr 17, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> There is no obligation to tip so its not really 'getting away' per say.


There's no obligation to tip a waiter either. But it's common sense. Apparently you don't possess that.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Looks like we have an Uber shill here. Shills are why Uber and Lyft keep screwing drivers over.


----------

